

Unlocked iPhone 4 Goes on Sale in the US - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/06/14/apple-now-selling-unlocked-gsm-iphone-4-in-us/

======
bradleyland
So, if I'm in the US, and I buy an unlocked phone, my options for national
carriers that have at least UTMS data service are?

* AT&T

* T-Mobile

* Simple Mobile

Any others that are worth looking at?

